# GUIDE: SKINCARE



## jesuischriste (May 14, 2021)

Now i know there's millions. But i'm stupid and don't understand chemicals so here is a basic guide

THE MOST BASIC ROUTINES
AM

FACEWASH( ONLY IF YOU HAVE PARTICULARLY OILY SKIN
MOISTURISER ( oil-based if u have dry skin, or cream for combination skin)
SPF( ALWAYS GET SPF . IF U DON'T GET SUNSCREEN YOU'LL AGE HORRIBLY)



PM
FACEWASH
TONER/CLEANSER ( OPTIONAL BUT I LIKE IT)
MOISTURISER

"wtf is skin types"
here lol do this

Cleanse your face thoroughly with a mild cleanser and gently pat dry. Leave skin bare (and do not apply any additional moisturizers, serums or treatments). After 30 minutes, examine your cheeks, chin, nose and forehead for any shine. After another 30 minutes, evaluate whether your skin feels parched, especially if you smile or make any other facial expressions. If your skin feels tight, your skin is likely dry. If there is noticeable shine on your nose and forehead, your skin is mostly likely normal/combination. If there is shine on your cheeks in addition to your forehead and nose, you most likely have oily skin.

RECCOMENDATIONS : keep in mind these may not be available where you live

FACEWASH: https://www.simple.co.uk/products/face-washes/kind-to-skin-moisturising-face-wash.html

CLEANSER https://www.kiehls.co.uk/skin-care/...tions/calendula-herbal-extract-toner/254.html

MOISTURISER https://www.clinique.co.uk/product/...ion-to-oily-skin-types?size=125ml_(With_Pump)

ADDITIONAL

SOME PEOPLE LIKE RETINOIDS AND WHAT NOT BUT I'M young and uh cba so

if u have acne

AZELAIC ACID IN THE PM 






Azelaic Acid Suspension 10% | The Ordinary


The Ordinary Azelaic Acid Suspension 10% serum brightens skin tone while improving the evenness of skin texture and reducing the look of blemishes. It also acts as an effective antioxidant.




theordinary.deciem.com





these helped my acne but always remember to put on sunscreen otherwise ur face will burn off

thanks n bye lol


----------



## Deleted member 7076 (May 16, 2021)

this is not enough. 

u have to tailor ur skincare for ur specific problem

clease yes. then TREAT ur specific problem (or theres no point). then protect with sunscreen


----------



## RichardSpencel (May 16, 2021)

Shittest skincare guide ive ever seen

No mention of retin a
No mention of red light therapy
No mention of drilling holes in your face
No mention of spending thousands of $on chemical peels/ablative laser surgery
No mention of 1kg accutane per day


----------



## Lev Peshkov (May 16, 2021)

Tretinoin

/ thread


----------



## lejend (May 16, 2021)

jesuischriste said:


> FACEWASH( ONLY IF YOU HAVE PARTICULARLY OILY SKIN


No. Cleanse every morning regardless of skin type.. 
However, if you have a particular skin condition such as sensitive skin, basic water washing would be a minimum requirement.



jesuischriste said:


> MOISTURISER ( oil-based if u have dry skin, or cream for combination skin)
> SPF( ALWAYS GET SPF . IF U DON'T GET SUNSCREEN YOU'LL AGE HORRIBLY)


Low IQ, just get a non-comedogenic morning catered moisturizer w/ SPF



jesuischriste said:


> PM
> FACEWASH
> TONER/CLEANSER ( OPTIONAL BUT I LIKE IT)
> MOISTURISER



Cleanse
Tret/Retinol
Serum (optional)
Moisturiser containing ceramides and hyaluronic acid 
Oil



jesuischriste said:


> Cleanse your face thoroughly with a mild cleanser and gently pat dry. Leave skin bare (and do not apply any additional moisturizers, serums or treatments). After 30 minutes, examine your cheeks, chin, nose and forehead for any shine. After another 30 minutes, evaluate whether your skin feels parched, especially if you smile or make any other facial expressions. If your skin feels tight, your skin is likely dry. If there is noticeable shine on your nose and forehead, your skin is mostly likely normal/combination. If there is shine on your cheeks in addition to your forehead and nose, you most likely have oily skin.


dry/creased/tight = dry
shiny = oily
both = combination
neither = normal



jesuischriste said:


> RECCOMENDATIONS : keep in mind these may not be available where you live
> 
> FACEWASH: https://www.simple.co.uk/products/face-washes/kind-to-skin-moisturising-face-wash.html
> 
> ...




Fuck that was awful. @Sergeant ban this guy pls


----------



## jesuischriste (May 18, 2021)

lejend said:


> No. Cleanse every morning regardless of skin type..
> However, if you have a particular skin condition such as sensitive skin, basic water washing would be a minimum requirement.
> 
> 
> ...


Hey dude! I was writing frm my perspective. I have rlly sensitive skin. n so hyaluronic acids n retinols harm my skin


----------



## jesuischriste (May 18, 2021)

16tyo said:


> this is not enough.
> 
> u have to tailor ur skincare for ur specific problem
> 
> clease yes. then TREAT ur specific problem (or theres no point). then protect with sunscreen


totally this was just a base


----------



## lejend (May 18, 2021)

jesuischriste said:


> Hey dude! I was writing frm my perspective. I have rlly sensitive skin. n so hyaluronic acids n retinols harm my skin


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (May 18, 2021)

soap
moisturizer
sunscreen
tret

everything else is cope


----------

